# YouTube / Vimeo MT Bike Video Thread



## Nick (Jul 1, 2011)

.... and thinking about this, does anyone do road biking videos using GoPro :lol:

:flame:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't know if we've had this one here before, but it's an instant classic

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/159119

It get's good after 0:42.  Make sure you have the volume up enough to hear...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 29, 2011)

http://vimeo.com/filmevondraussen

I am not sure where I found this guy's stuff...either someone here posted something a while back or on singletracks.  In any event, I love his stuff.  Pretty Zen and the footage is incredible.  Just gorgeous riding in some pretty sweet places.

Check them all out.  I would start with "What is Mountain Biking About".  All of them are good though.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 23, 2011)

This may have been posted somewhere in a different thread but it popped up on my facebook again today.  Cool stuff:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 24, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> This may have been posted somewhere in a different thread but it popped up on my facebook again today.  Cool stuff:



I've seen that somewhere before, not sure if it was here or not.  Doesn't matter, it's worth watching again!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 1, 2011)

Saw this on the Bike Magazine FB:

http://www.bikemag.com/videos/stund-season-3-episode-1/


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 19, 2011)

*Another cool movie...*

From the Filme Von Draussen vimeo page:


----------



## Nick (Oct 20, 2011)

That must have taken forever to film and coordinate, really nice though. !


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 20, 2011)

This trailer was posted yesterday........ http://www.pinkbike.com/news/From-the-Inside-Out-official-trailer-December-1-2011.html


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 21, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> This trailer was posted yesterday........ http://www.pinkbike.com/news/From-the-Inside-Out-official-trailer-December-1-2011.html



Jesus. 

...I suck.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 16, 2012)

I know we are all in full on ski mode but these guys are on my FB feed. They posted this video today. One of my favorites so far by the Filme von Draussen guys.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 21, 2012)

Nothing too crazy, just a really, really, really long downhill trail / race  called Downieville that I would REALLY like to ride one day. This video is like 14 minutes long and it's not even the entire trail, there are a couple more parts

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8liDpZWFvDo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## bvibert (Jan 24, 2012)

BackLoafRiver said:


> I know we are all in full on ski mode but these guys are on my FB feed. They posted this video today. One of my favorites so far by the Filme von Draussen guys.



Really well done! :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2012)

This is pretty nuts:

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/memb...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=spotlight


----------



## David Metsky (Mar 16, 2012)

How about some urban mountain bike racing?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2012)

David Metsky said:


> How about some urban mountain bike racing?



Awesome, I love clips from those races!


----------



## Nick (Apr 24, 2012)

Cool more artistic footage


----------



## bvibert (Apr 25, 2012)

Nick said:


> Cool more artistic footage



Nice one!


----------



## Nick (Apr 25, 2012)

David Metsky said:


> How about some urban mountain bike racing?



Some of those jumps are pretty damn intense!


----------



## bvibert (May 3, 2012)

Some New England MTB stoke

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/Sinister-Bikes-Spring-Shenanagins,13151/yakattack,15256


----------



## WoodCore (May 4, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Some New England MTB stoke
> 
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/Sinister-Bikes-Spring-Shenanagins,13151/yakattack,15256





Lynn Woods??


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Lynn Woods??



Not sure


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2012)

How about some Highland opening day stoke:


----------



## Nick (May 4, 2012)

where is highland? that looks really fun.


----------



## Nick (May 4, 2012)

Nevermind... 75 Ski Hill Drive   Northfield, NH 03276


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2012)

Nick said:


> where is highland? that looks really fun.



It used to be a ski area (forget the name), but now it's exclusively a lift served MTB place.  I've never been, but I really want to.


----------



## Nick (May 4, 2012)

i wonder if they rent bikes. I'll go with you Brian :lol: 

After the baby is a little older maybe


----------



## buellski (May 4, 2012)

I'm definitely going to hit this place up this summer.  And they do have rentals.  I've never done lift-served downhill riding, so I'm going to do this:

http://highlandcamps.com/find-your-ride

$99 for a rental bike, lift ticket, protective gear, and a lesson.


----------



## awf170 (May 4, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Lynn Woods??



Nope.  No where in my neck of the woods.  I'm thinking somewhere north or west.  The terrain in the video was a lot more mountainous than anything around here (or in most of southern New England)  

That video was ridiculous though.  I absolutely love what those guys are doing with natural features. 

And IMO what they are riding doesn't even look like trails. It kind of looks like they were driving/hiking by and saw some stuff they wanted to ride and just did it.





AND..... anyone contemplating about going to Highland, just do it!  The bike rental/lesson package is a killer deal, and you get a pretty sweet bike to use too.  Plus most stuff at Highland isn't even that hard/scary just tons of fun.  So even if you aren't a great rider it will still be an awesome time.


----------



## bvibert (May 8, 2012)




----------



## buellski (May 16, 2012)

*The longest Downhill bicycle stair race*



Red Bull Devotos de Monserrate, Colombia


----------



## Nick (May 17, 2012)

Ah I just came here to post that, that is pretty sick!!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2012)

This is one hell of a pass! :-o


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> This is one hell of a pass! :-o




Damn!!


----------



## Nick (Jun 13, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Damn!!



+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bvibert (Jun 18, 2012)

Watch all the way to the end!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Nick (Jul 17, 2012)

nice vid! I've been to Tyrol a few times, not for mountain biking though, it is such a beautiful corner of the world.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 17, 2012)

Nick said:


> nice vid! I've been to Tyrol a few times, not for mountain biking though, it is such a beautiful corner of the world.



I think this guy does most of his riding/ filming around there. The scenery is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Hado226 (Jul 23, 2012)

Charlemont Trails some sample videos...www.YouTube.com/watch?v=1dOaVttsrGU

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 23, 2012)

Check these out......... http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Video-2012-Claymore-Challenge-Top-3-runs.html


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 23, 2012)

Hado226 said:


> Charlemont Trails some sample videos...www.YouTube.com/watch?v=1dOaVttsrGU
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2



You should hook up with the Wendell trail crew, maybe they can teach you a thing or two and help out with these trails 

Had great time ripping your stuff at Wendell yesterday, you and your crew are artists!

Murph and I will defiantly be back to Wendell soon and now we also need to check out this new trail system.


----------



## Hado226 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thursday night, and Friday afternoon this week we'll be riding up there.  

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2012)

This looks good:
http://www.redbull.com/cs/Satellite...e-Trail-Ends-Official-Trailer-021243240729084


----------



## Nick (Aug 1, 2012)

bvibert said:


> This looks good:
> http://www.redbull.com/cs/Satellite...e-Trail-Ends-Official-Trailer-021243240729084



That is just sick. These guys are doing the same lines extreme skiers do more or less on a bike.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2012)

Nick said:


> That is just sick. These guys are doing the same lines extreme skiers do more or less on a bike.



Exactly!


----------



## Nick (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 14, 2012)

Not MTB but pretty cool:


----------



## mikiecunningham86 (Nov 27, 2012)

check out "road bike party" on youtube


----------



## bvibert (Mar 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;37WUuOc_zRQ]37WUuOc_zRQ[/video]


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2013)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/270817/


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2013)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/260847/


----------



## bvibert (Mar 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;QyTyjQbvylg]QyTyjQbvylg[/video]


----------



## snoseek (Mar 25, 2013)

bvibert said:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/270817/




wow, fast!!!!!!!!awesome vid!!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 26, 2013)

The latest from the guys at FVD


----------



## bvibert (Apr 26, 2013)

Interesting adventure.. a bit to much hike-a-bike for my liking though...


----------



## bvibert (May 3, 2013)

*Rage Against Your MTB Machine - Caution, Foul Language *


----------



## MR. evil (May 11, 2013)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Video-Chris-Akrigg-Five-2013.html


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 11, 2013)

bvibert said:


> *Rage Against Your MTB Machine - Caution, Foul Language *



Where did you find this, because it is genius?!


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Where did you find this, because it is genius?!



I follow VitalMTB (see the link above the video) on FB or Google+, I'm pretty sure I saw it one of those places, but it's possible someone posted it on MTBR.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 6, 2013)

......

Yes, please.

http://bcove.me/6appkoam


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 7, 2013)

Sick Wall Ride to win race

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...rosi-pulls-off-stunning-wall-ride-to-win-race


----------



## bvibert (Aug 7, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Sick Wall Ride to win race
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...rosi-pulls-off-stunning-wall-ride-to-win-race



I love that move!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2013)

I guess this is a promo for a MTB apparel company, but it has certain redeeming qualities regardless...


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 23, 2013)

Some nice camera angles!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Some nice camera angles!



Probably the best angles I've seen in a MTB video.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 24, 2013)

Guilty of a few of these :roll:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 24, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Probably the best angles I've seen in a MTB video.



Just to be sure I didn't miss the product they were advertising, I felt compelled to watch it a few dozen more times. Still no idea what they are selling.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Just to be sure I didn't miss the product they were advertising, I felt compelled to watch it a few dozen more times. Still no idea what they are selling.



Me either.  I guess it will require more viewings to find out...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 24, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Me either.  I guess it will require more viewings to find out...



...hey, it's a tough job but one of us HAS to do it.  Perhaps both?!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Guilty of a few of these :roll:



:lol: Same here!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 21, 2013)

Road trip to New Zealand Anyone?

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Little-Red-Riding-Huck-Rotorua-New-Zealand-video-2013.html


----------



## bvibert (Nov 21, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Road trip to New Zealand Anyone?
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Little-Red-Riding-Huck-Rotorua-New-Zealand-video-2013.html



I'm game!  It's gonna be one hell of a road to get there though!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 21, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Guilty of a few of these :roll:


Ha! "and this is a Tranny on a Tranny :lol:


----------



## skijay (Nov 24, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Guilty of a few of these :roll:



I'll admit I'm guilty of:
#10 - Yup, have the pics for my FB profile
#22 - I now carry a spray water bottle and a tooth brush.  If I can't get the crap off while riding, I'll clean the tire(s) with the tooth brush & water before a tire goes in my car.


#25 - I've gotten an addiction to Cliff chocolate chip bars and gatorade


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 3, 2013)

This list is great. I have done only a few of them. (Of course, my trip to NZ for my earlier post will scratch a few off it) 






I do want to build a bike something fierce.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 3, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> This list is great. I have done only a few of them. (Of course, my trip to NZ for my earlier post will scratch a few off it)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1, 2, and 6 for me.  I'll have to get to work on the others.  I have ridden with a small dusting of snow in spots, but I don't consider it truly riding in the snow.

Building a bike is fun, and not nearly as hard as some people make it out to be! :beer:


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 3, 2013)

Doing pretty good! Have done 1,2,3,6,8,9


----------



## buellski (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2014)

Bear scaring a guy.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...rges-mountain-biker-brad-paras_n_4846949.html


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> Bear scaring a guy.
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...rges-mountain-biker-brad-paras_n_4846949.html



I think I'd have to clean out my bike shorts after that encounter!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 1, 2014)

This kind of trials style riding on an FS bike is really impressive

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zXrFAUX3tJM


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2014)

MR. evil said:


> This kind of trials style riding on an FS bike is really impressive
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zXrFAUX3tJM



He makes it look so easy!


----------



## dlague (Jun 2, 2014)

MR. evil said:


> This kind of trials style riding on an FS bike is really impressive
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zXrFAUX3tJM



Ok this guy is light years ahead of most of us on this board!  Pretty impressive!  I would be stuck at the first obstacle!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 10, 2014)

Saw this Video on the Santa Cruz facebook page:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/oregon-enduro-series-hood-river-video-2014.html

Watching Adam Craig shoot out of the start...just...wow. Those guys are stupid fast.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2014)

Sick riding!

Also, some interesting characters spectating...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2014)

Impressive riding with a flat and then no tire


----------



## dlague (Jun 16, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Impressive riding with a flat and then no tire



That was wild!  Very entertaining too!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 16, 2014)

dlague said:


> That was wild!  Very entertaining too!



Saw that on FB this morning. He is a machine....and rides better with one tire than I do with two.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2014)

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/memb...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=spotlight


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 31, 2014)

http://www.epictv.com/media/podcast...with-claire-buchar--|-in-the-dirt-ep-6/600825

I am in love.


----------



## buellski (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## bvibert (Jan 16, 2015)

MTB down an iced up bobsled track: http://www.tetongravity.com/video/bike/mountain-biking-down-a-bobsled-track-during-the-winter


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 20, 2015)

So greasy....


----------



## dlague (May 20, 2015)

BackLoafRiver said:


> So greasy....



Well, I would have wiped out within the first 10 seconds of this video.  Seemed to maintain traction or rolled with it.  Nice riding for sure!


----------



## Highway Star (May 20, 2015)

MR. evil said:


> This kind of trials style riding on an FS bike is really impressive
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zXrFAUX3tJM



Hey, that's pretty much what it looks like when I take my NEXT off-road.  I'm sure if I had a mongoose I'd look just as good.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 15, 2015)

This is pretty damn impressive:





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JksWvyUCMmA

Dude breaks his chain right out of the game and is still able to pull off the win.


----------



## benski (Jun 15, 2015)

bvibert said:


> This is pretty damn impressive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess you don't need to pedal when downhill mountain biking.


----------



## buellski (Jun 15, 2015)

bvibert said:


> This is pretty damn impressive:
> 
> Dude breaks his chain right out of the game and is still able to pull off the win.



No kidding! Gwin's amazing.



benski said:


> I guess you don't need to pedal when downhill mountain biking.



There was a flat section (around 0:51 of the video) where most of the guys were hammering on the pedals because of a head wind.

This is Gwin's run from 2014 at Leogang:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 15, 2015)

buellski said:


> No kidding! Gwin's amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another impressive run!


----------



## dlague (Jun 15, 2015)

buellski said:


> No kidding! Gwin's amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man he has gear issues!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 15, 2015)

dlague said:


> Man he has gear issues!



Might be time to look for a new mechanic..


----------



## benski (Jun 15, 2015)

buellski said:


> No kidding! Gwin's amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's lucky his rear wheel did not lock up. That happened to a friends bike except the rear wheal had to be picked to move it.


----------



## buellski (Jul 9, 2015)

Latest in "Flow" trail design


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2015)

buellski said:


> Latest in "Flow" trail design



One description I saw of that video earlier today called it a "terrifying" video.  It looks pretty damn awesome to me!


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 9, 2015)

MR. evil said:


> This kind of trials style riding on an FS bike is really impressive
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zXrFAUX3tJM



Wow, is that a Mongooose?  They are SO SICK.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 10, 2015)

buellski said:


> Latest in "Flow" trail design



Pretty damn cool. Although a tumble could result in a self-inflicted curb stomp


----------



## buellski (Jul 10, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Pretty damn cool. Although a tumble could result in a self-inflicted curb stomp



Yeah, definitely don't want to fall there. At best, you'd end up with some pretty serious road rash.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2015)

Holy crap

*SIX MILE DOWNHILL LOOKS MORE LIKE A WATERSLIDE THAN A TRAIL*


----------



## buellski (Jul 15, 2015)

Water slide or alpine slide?


----------



## dlague (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2015)

dlague said:


>



Looks uh.. interesting


----------



## dlague (Jul 21, 2015)

This looks pretty hairy!

https://video.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-x...=8f04839df4fbd55cec0b6e1ffb5a5ee4&oe=55AE9528


----------



## buellski (Jul 21, 2015)

Holy $h!+! Don't fall!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2015)

dlague said:


> This looks pretty hairy!
> 
> https://video.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-x...=8f04839df4fbd55cec0b6e1ffb5a5ee4&oe=55AE9528



The link isn't working for me :-?


----------



## dlague (Jul 22, 2015)

bvibert said:


> The link isn't working for me :-?



Since this video was uploaded to FB you may need a FB account?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2015)

dlague said:


> Since this video was uploaded to FB you may need a FB account?



I'm on Facebook, and logged in. I get the same error on my computer and phone...


----------



## dlague (Jul 22, 2015)

bvibert said:


> I'm on Facebook, and logged in. I get the same error on my computer and phone...



I got lucky - found it on youtube start watching at the 3 minute mark


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2015)

dlague said:


> I got lucky - found it on youtube start watching at the 3 minute mark



Thanks!

That looks pretty damn crazy.  I'm pretty sure I'd pass on that trail...


----------



## dlague (Jul 22, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That looks pretty damn crazy.  I'm pretty sure I'd pass on that trail...



Yup - I would pass too.  I am afraid I would have a turrets like moment and turn to the right.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2015)

dlague said:


> Yup - I would pass too.  I am afraid I would have a turrets like moment and turn to the right.



That, or bouncing a shoulder off of one of the rocks to the left..


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 27, 2015)

Bump for some KT stoke


----------



## dlague (Oct 3, 2016)

This is a pretty amazing video!

https://youtu.be/5ud5T5I4XcA


----------



## benski (Oct 3, 2016)

dlague said:


> This is a pretty amazing video!
> 
> https://youtu.be/5ud5T5I4XcA


Pretty cool! I would like to know were it is? The terrain does not look like anything i have seen.


----------



## buellski (Oct 4, 2016)

Cambria, CA. It's from unReal. Great movie!


----------



## buellski (Oct 4, 2016)

Here's one: Aaron Chase riding Hellion with no brakes or chain!

http://www.redbull.com/us/en/bike/s...-pov-brakeless-downhill-mountain-biking-gopro


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 13, 2016)

Older folks will see the Pee Wee theme


----------



## mlctvt (Oct 14, 2016)

http://velonews.competitor.com/2016/10/news/danny-macaskill-stuns-scotland-new-mtb-video_422727
Danny Macaskill at it again, Red Bull big budget,  beautifully filmed .


----------

